# TeamSpeak night



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is anyone interested in a TeamSpeak night? This is like chat, only in addition to typing in the chatroom, we can hear each other speak. The software is free. Before embarking on this unique addition to the chat room, I want to gauge participation. You need a headset, (headphones and mic) and the free software. Anyone interested?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Chatty Cathy here says "woo whooo!" LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool. If we do this, it will be held in addition to chat, so you must be logged into the chatroom to participate..not a software requirement, just common courtesy, so that those who can hear but not speak for whatever reason can still participate. Plus it's easier to communicate should any problems arise, and questions can be answered on the fly.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes. Maybe I will revive the weekly chat sessions on Saturday nights and we can add this to the agenda for those events. I can set up the chat room to display a message when you log into it that will give the details of how to log into the TeamSpeak room.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds cool. I would love to, is it alright if I just listen though?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Yes. Maybe I will revive the weekly chat sessions on Saturday nights and we can add this to the agenda for those events. I can set up the chat room to display a message when you log into it that will give the details of how to log into the TeamSpeak room.


Sounds good Z. That would be awesome.


GothicCandle said:


> sounds cool. I would love to, is it alright if I just listen though?


Eavsdropper! Heheh...Yea, you can just listen, but we'll know your on,( because you'll be logged in to the room) so don't be surprised if someone asks you a question...besides, once you get into it, you'll wanna chime in. If not, no worries.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It would require of course some manners on the parts of the participants, not interupting, etc.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Yah...My quick wit and charming personality would finally be recongnized for what it is.
Wait, maybe this is'nt a good idea for me....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, this will start out as an experiment. If it goes well, it will become a part of the forum's usual bag of tricks.

Thanks Dr. M for the idea.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're welcome, Z! If this does work, this will be the only forum (that I know of) that has this.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell ya thats sounds great


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

When does it start then? How does it start?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie is looking into an addon for the forums so this can be moderated properly, which is a good idea since everyone will still keep thier usernames when they log in. We'll announce a go-live date with details on how to login (Which will also appear in the chatroom) afte that's done.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've always wanted to try teamspeak, just never had a reason until now.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah.. I'm interested.. I was wondering if they would ever add voice sometime  If this doesn't work, perhaps some of us could always talk privately in im's and such with voice if it seems to many folks can't control their manners


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll try to find some time to get it set up this weekend for a test. No guarantees though as time has been exceptionally short with me lately. I'll do my best for you guys though!


----------

